# Wheel trims



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi anybody know how you remove stainless steel wheel trims. dosn't seem anyway but brute force on the edges.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Careful *olley*. There are different versions of wheel trims. One kind has nut covers that pull off (difficult) individually. Another type has a couple of pull off or screw off nut covers. Once these cover are removed. The trim will come off to reveal the wheel nuts proper. CAREFUL. 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks JSW the nut covers seem to be part of the trim but I will have another look.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *olley*. I do put the emphasis on be CAREFUL. If you could perhaps post a picture? I might be able to tell you what you have. :wink:

I know you have a Brave. But is it a Chevy or a Ford?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi JSW sorted! thanks, on close inspection (put me glasses on) two of the nut covers are screwed into the wheel studs, down the workshop and find an 15/8 AF spanner and off they come, the reason for removing one off them is that i have been checking tyre pressures, and on one off the dual wheels the flexy tyre valve was under the trim.

I decided to buy a socket to fit the nut covers, had a look at the supplied wheel brace in the side locker and whats lurking under it! "T" bar to fit covers  

Should have stuck to ship to shore cranes these rv's are too technical for me.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Glad you got it sorted *olley*. It's worth learning about these US RV's because the soi-called specialists - aren't. IMVHOTI. :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I was wondering the same thing the other day. Ours is a Chevy P30 chassis and it looks as though all the chrome wheel nuts need to come off first. I have just bought some valve extenders and was trying to fit them to the dual wheels, I discovered that the wheel liners are razor sharp and slashed my fingers on the aperture. Needless to say they are not fitted yet.
Any ideas John?
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Been there Keith. They are sharp. I think you will find that if you pinch the Nut covers. They will come off. Unless it is the 2 screw off Nut cover and false nut cover variety. They are a pain as I said to pinch off. But if you look at the Nut cover's. You should see they are slightly concave. That means they are push on interference fit. If not. They are the 2 screw off type. You should be able to see where there is a seam in the joins. Hope that explains it? :wink:

8) These help:-


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> :lol: pinch the Nut covers. They will come off.


Ouch .. don't tell her 8O 8O


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John 
Thanks for the quick reply, just had a look and they are concave but how the hell do you "pinch" them off. I need about two boxes of wheaties before trying again. I must be a weakling.....
Where do you get the tool from???? (the one in the picture before you lot start)
Thanks again John

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. Look above at the other post I made. A good pair of rubber covered pliers help. BTW. You are welcome. :wink: :lol:

ABP Accessories


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:wink: 
Keith


----------

